# Ferguson TO20,,,,main bearings?



## Tricky-Dicky2 (8 mo ago)

HELLO to all,,,Brand new here and already asking for some help,,,,,,(grin)
I have to replace main bearings on my To20 which had the flanged front bearing. My understanding is that you can install the "shell type bearing with no flange,,,BUT I have no idea on what you have to do to control "end play" without the flange. Now, All 3 vendors that I called did tell me that you can interchange the shell type for the flanged type,,ALTHO, none of them could tell me WHAT you gotta do to make it all work. The shell type bearing set is $40 cheaper than the flanged type,,,and in these trying times,,,,,,,,,$40 bucks is $40 bucks. Can anyone help? TIA,,,,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tricky Dicky2, welcome to the forum.

You know that you are going to need shims for the shell type. So your first project is to locate a source of correct fitting shims, various thicknesses.


----------

